# 튕기다 in the context of a computer error



## Flooooooooor

Hi all, 

Here is some text of someone describing an issue an associate is having on an Apple laptop:

X님의 노트북에 하드디스크가 거의 가득 찬 상태에서 작업을 하고 있었는데, 오늘 아침부터는 부팅해서 들어갈 수 없는 상태가 되었다고 하네요. 로그인을 해도 문제가 있다고 하면서 다시 *튕겨져 나오는데*, 혹시 해결하는 방법을 알고 계신분 있나요?​
The verb *튕기다 *seems to have a wide variety of meanings based on its context -- including to "splash", "bounce", "flick with the fingers", "cause sparks to fly", and in even "to reject" -- which, if I had to guess, speakers use when they want to convey the idea of someone turning down a demand or proposal with a similar kind of "fast-twitch" energy that the physical meanings of *튕기다 *capture. (Though this might be off...  )

In the above text, I am trying to find what exactly the writer is getting across with the word. First, I _think_ that the subject of *튕겨져 나오다* is whatever error message "pops up" when they try to log into the machine, as opposed to the entire computer itself. Is this right? (If the subject were the computer, perhaps this could mean "the computer shuts down and starts up again real quick", but I am not sure!)

Second, is "pop up", or maybe "gets popped up" because of the passive marker *-지* appended to the verb stem, the closest translation for the verb here? I know that "an error message bounced up" or "got bounced up", "got flicked up" and other, more direct translations are not the most natural ways in English to express an error message suddenly appearing, but is the main sense in the above text getting across the suddenness and rapidity of an error message coming up, or is there a different sense at play?

Thanks for any perspective on this!


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Flooooooooor,
As you've mentioned, "튕기다" is one of those expressions with a wide range of applicability, from fast-twitch flickings to a love interest/partner playing hard to get/rejecting your advance, etc. 

"튕기다" in your sentence is one of those variants of the verb's original meaning, "*to flick/bounce off*". As for your questions, the subject "being bounced off/flicked off (튕겨저 나오는)" isn't in fact an error message but rather *the user him/herself* or his/her *on-screen status*: just as in English, when one says, "*I* got logged off for no good reason", or "the program crashed and *I* got kicked out of the game". Here the user tried to sign in without much success, and every time he does, he(or his attempt to login) gets *rejected*(or *bounced off again to a login page where he/she has to input id and password*). All in all, rather than error messages popping up, the verb indicates the user being sent back to the initial login page after a failed attempt. There definitely is a subtle connotation of an abrupt, sudden manner of how the user is sent back to a login page, but such is not necessary to fully understand what the word literally means. Just a side note, "뜨다" is a widely used verb to express an error message/warning popping up: "에러 떴다. 어떻하지? (I got an error message/an error message just popped up. What should I do?)"


----------



## Flooooooooor

Hi pcy0308, 

Thank you for this clarification. Very glad I asked about this, given that I had been interpreting this sentence quite differently from now a native speaker would!

As a followup, is it natural use the compound verb *튕겨져 나오다* to mean getting rejected and "bounced" out in other contexts as well, such as from a physical location?

Not sure if this would be a natural use, but if someone is rather promptly removed from a venue like a museum or nightclub, could this person (or anyone else standing outside watching this person get kicked out) use this verb then? (We do call the people who kick out unruly bar and club patrons "bouncers", after all....)


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Flooooooooor,
Normally, "*튕겨져 나오다*" wouldn't be the first go-to word (or second or even third) for the aforementioned context suggested by you. It is hardly used to express someone being rejected or bounced out.

Though "*튕기다*" can definitely be used (in a rather casual sense) to indicate someone playing hard to get, it is not commonly used to express a firm refusal or rejection, whether from bouncers/security guards or whoever kicking the person out is. Hope this helps.


----------



## Flooooooooor

Hi pcy0308,

Got it -- this extra clarification makes a lot of sense. Thank you again!


----------

